# Lets compare......



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my, I was looking at the pics I got of storm yesterday and comparing them to some old blizard pics from '09, when he was 2y/o and storm is much bigger,and he is just a yearling, I wasn't expecting him to get this big til next season, oh and his jowls are finally dropping *sniffle* he's becoming a lil man tegu lol, notice the diffference in the neck/jowls area and the tail base

Storm at 1y/o






(This doorway entrance is 3' even)





Blizard at 2y/o


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

My first thought was holy cow but in adult terms lol. Wow, that is insane!!! He looks like he could take a cat.

LOOK AT THOSE JOWLS!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol he has attempted to go after the neighbors alley cat a few times


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

How heavy would you guess he is?


----------



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

I would guess no less than 10lbs


----------



## james.w (Sep 13, 2011)

What is his measured length?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

He's all man thats for sure lol


----------



## reptastic (Sep 13, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> He's all man thats for sure lol



I have no clue, all I know is last measurements taken were last month at around 44" idk if he grew any length wise

@rhetoricx lol you can say that again


----------

